# Relative visa for kid?



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi,, i m pr holder n my wife is having relative visa,,,my son is now 2 years old n he was born here but we did not apply anything yet for him,,,, i want to know if i want to apply for him relative visa ,can i apply it now n what extra documents must i have it to apply ?tnx


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> Hi,, i m pr holder n my wife is having relative visa,,,my son is now 2 years old n he was born here but we did not apply anything yet for him,,,, i want to know if i want to apply for him relative visa ,can i apply it now n what extra documents must i have it to apply ?tnx


You need a relatives visa. Your son is also eligible to apply for permanent residence. Were you not issued with a South African birth certificate for your son at birth? If you had already received your PR and ID number the he should have. 

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative.html


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

terryzw said:


> you need a relatives visa. Your son is also eligible to apply for permanent residence. Were you not issued with a south african birth certificate for your son at birth? If you had already received your pr and id number the he should have.
> 
> https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative.html


tnx for ur reply,,,i had some problems with my wife relative visa it was taking some time to come out thats y i did not get my son birth certificate,,now my wife has the relative visa n now i got the birth certificate aswell for my son,,,,the only thing is that i have asked few guys they said i must get 1st form 20 the good cause letter for my son then i must apply for relative bcoz he is 2 years old now n acording to them if baby is born if that time i had applied it then there was no need for good cause letter,,now i dont know if i must have the good cause letter for my son or not????


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> tnx for ur reply,,,i had some problems with my wife relative visa it was taking some time to come out thats y i did not get my son birth certificate,,now my wife has the relative visa n now i got the birth certificate aswell for my son,,,,the only thing is that i have asked few guys they said i must get 1st form 20 the good cause letter for my son then i must apply for relative bcoz he is 2 years old now n acording to them if baby is born if that time i had applied it then there was no need for good cause letter,,now i dont know if i must have the good cause letter for my son or not????


Does your son's birth certificate not have an SA ID number on it? If not then yes you need the letter of good cause to apply for the visa because he could be declared undesirable which will be a headache to get sorted out.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

terryzw said:


> does your son's birth certificate not have an sa id number on it? If not then yes you need the letter of good cause to apply for the visa because he could be declared undesirable which will be a headache to get sorted out.


 no, i m pr holder now the new law says no sa id for pr holder kids,,,,,its normal hand written birth certificate from home affairs,,,, ITS ONLY GOOD CAUSE LETTER OR DO I NEED TO ATTACH SOME MORE DOCUMENTS ASWELL? AND ON VFS DO THEY ACCEPT THE APPLICATION WITH GOOD CAUSE LETTER COZ ITS MY 1ST TIME???


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> no, i m pr holder now the new law says no sa id for pr holder kids,,,,,its normal hand written birth certificate from home affairs



So best to get the Letter and apply for a visa with letter attached.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Ok tnx alot bro,,, but the above 27g u have posted its for permanent residence permit,,, dont u think i need to go for 1st temporary residence permit relative ????


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> Ok tnx alot bro,,, but the above 27g u have posted its for permanent residence permit,,, dont u think i need to go for 1st temporary residence permit relative ????


You're right. Apologies, here's the correct link:

https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative-visa-content.html

You should apply for PR as soon as you receive the visa because trust me, it will be a very long wait


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

terryZW said:


> You're right. Apologies, here's the correct link:
> 
> https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative-visa-content.html
> 
> You should apply for PR as soon as you receive the visa because trust me, it will be a very long wait


tnx alot for ur reply,, i ll do that aswell,,,,can u plz tell me which papers must i have it including goodcause letter when i m applying for my son ? bcoz i m getting confused when i read the vfs website for documents???n can u tell me 3 to 4months baby also need good cause letter for TRV? coz my frenid also want to apply for his son,,,


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> tnx alot for ur reply,, i ll do that aswell,,,,can u plz tell me which papers must i have it including goodcause letter when i m applying for my son ? bcoz i m getting confused when i read the vfs website for documents???n can u tell me 3 to 4months baby also need good cause letter for TRV? coz my frenid also want to apply for his son,,,


Yes. Use (a copy of) the good cause letter too.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

terryZW said:


> Yes. Use (a copy of) the good cause letter too.


and whats the other documents plzzz


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

colesbergkhn said:


> and whats the other documents plzzz


(Copied from VFS)

Relative’s visa (Minor / Major Child)


Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs.
Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic
The application is being submitted in person, no less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa and if the visa was issued for less than 30 days, not later than seven working days before the expiry of the visa.
A yellow fever vaccination certificate if that person travelled or intends travelling from or transiting through a yellow fever endemic area: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required where that person travelled or intends travelling in direct transit through such area)
Original Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years except for South Africa, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa)
Biometric enrolment fee applicable: Yes
A medical report not older than 6 months
A radiological report. Provided that a radiological report shall not be required in respect of children under the age of 12 years or pregnant women;
Marriage certificate or in the case of a foreign spousal relationship, proof of official recognition thereof issued by the authorities of the foreign country of the applicant (where applicable).
The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable, as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship.
Divorce decree, where applicable.
Court order granting full or specific parental responsibilities and rights, where applicable.
Death certificate, in respect of late spouse, where applicable.
Written consent from both parents and full parental responsibilities, where applicable.
Proof of adoption where applicable.
Legal separation order, where applicable.
Proof of kinship, within the second step, between the applicant and the citizen or permanent resident in the form of-

a.	An unabridged birth certificate; and

b.	Where necessary, paternity test results.

The financial assurance contemplated in section 18(1) of the Act shall be an amount, per person per month, as determined from time to time by the Minister by notice in the Gazette, to be proven by means of a current salary advice or a certified bank statement not older than three months at the time of application. (Provided that the financial assurance shall not be required where the South African citizen or permanent resident is a dependent child).
Proof of payment of the applicable fee
In respect of a Relative’s Visa Renewal (Minor / Major Child)

Duly completed online form. Handwritten forms will not be accepted by Department of Home Affairs.
Valid passport which expires in no less than 30 days after expiry of the intended date of departure from the Republic
The application is being submitted in person, no less than 60 days prior to the expiry date of the applicant’s visa and if the visa was issued for less than 30 days, not later than seven working days before the expiry of the visa.
A yellow fever vaccination certificate if that person travelled or intends travelling from or transiting through a yellow fever endemic area: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required where that person travelled or intends travelling in direct transit through such area)
Original Police clearance certificate issued by the police or security authority in each country where the relevant applicant resided for 12 months or longer after attaining the age of 18 years except for South Africa, in respect of criminal records or the character of that applicant, which certificate shall not be older than six months at the time of its submission: (Provided that the certificate shall not be required from a foreign country in the case of renewal or extension of a visa)
Biometric enrolment fee applicable: Yes
A medical report not older than 6 months
A radiological report. Provided that a radiological report shall not be required in respect of children under the age of 12 years or pregnant women;
Marriage certificate or in the case of a foreign spousal relationship, proof of official recognition thereof issued by the authorities of the foreign country of the applicant (where applicable).
The affidavit where a spousal relationship to a South African citizen or resident is applicable, as well as documentation proving cohabitation and the extent to which the related financial responsibilities are shared by the parties and setting out the particulars of children in the spousal relationship.
Divorce decree, where applicable.
Court order granting full or specific parental responsibilities and rights, where applicable.
Death certificate, in respect of late spouse, where applicable.
Written consent from both parents and full parental responsibilities, where applicable.
Proof of adoption where applicable.
Legal separation order, where applicable.
Proof of kinship, within the second step, between the applicant and the citizen or permanent resident in the form of-

a.	An unabridged birth certificate; and

b.	Where necessary, paternity test results.

The financial assurance contemplated in section 18(1) of the Act shall be an amount, per person per month, as determined from time to time by the Minister by notice in the Gazette, to be proven by means of a current salary advice or a certified bank statement not older than three months at the time of application. (Provided that the financial assurance shall not be required where the South African citizen or permanent resident is a dependent child).
Proof of payment of the applicable fee


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

colesbergkhn said:


> tnx alot for ur reply,, i ll do that aswell,,,,can u plz tell me which papers must i have it including goodcause letter when i m applying for my son ? bcoz i m getting confused when i read the vfs website for documents???n can u tell me 3 to 4months baby also need good cause letter for TRV? coz my frenid also want to apply for his son,,,


Hello,
I applied for a visitor's visa for my son in November 2018. He was 1year 5 months old. They didn't ask for a good cause letter. Please I hope it doesn't get rejected, bec VFS doesn't always know everything and they receiving your documents doesn't necessarily mean one is in the clear. But I remember the VFS staff telling me I had to apply for his visa before 2018 ends for time was running out.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Fortune07 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for a visitor's visa for my son in November 2018. He was 1year 5 months old. They didn't ask for a good cause letter. Please I hope it doesn't get rejected, bec VFS doesn't always know everything and they receiving your documents doesn't necessarily mean one is in the clear. But I remember the VFS staff telling me I had to apply for his visa before 2018 ends for time was running out.


hi,,, u applied visitor visa? i m going to apply RELATIVE VISA i dont think they r the same?/?


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

hi tnx ,, i just want to know plz can u explain me the following documents i attached


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

colesbergkhn said:


> hi,,, u applied visitor visa? i m going to apply RELATIVE VISA i dont think they r the same?/?


Hello,

No there aren't, they are different categories. But if they are asking for a good cause then it means you are not eligible to apply for any category of visa at all until u bring the good cause letter (form 20) stating why u have no valid visa. This good cause letter is your ticket (if I can call it that), to apply for a new visa without exiting the republic. I have heard cases where they will tell u to take the child to ur home ctry n apply for visa there.

So in summary a good cause letter applies to any category of visa one intends to apply for but currently has no valid visa. 

In the good cause letter application, you will be giving evidence or events BEYOND YOUR CONTROL that prevented you from getting a visa. If DHA officials see your reasons as good enough they will issue you with a Form 20, it is this form 20 that you will include in ur application for a new visa within the republic... it usually takes like 8 weeks for the application to be finalized.

Well that is my best understanding of how these thgs work. If I have misinterpreted something, please anyone help rectify.

Thanks


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

terryZW said:


> Does your son's birth certificate not have an SA ID number on it? If not then yes you need the letter of good cause to apply for the visa because he could be declared undesirable which will be a headache to get sorted out.


Hi terryZw

Does this mean if you are PRP holder and you give birth to a child they get a birth certificate with an ID number on it from the Home Affairs?

Does this apply when both parents have PRPs or one can have a PRP another can be on another visa like dispensation visa?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you are PRP holder (or both of you are PRP holders) the procedure is as follows:

1. After birth you go to DHA and get the hand written birth certificate with no ID number
2. You use that birth certificate to apply for the child passport from your home country.
3. BEFORE YOU LEAVE SA(I repeat before you leave SA) you apply for a relative visa for the child
4. After you get the relative visa you apply for a PRP for the child
5. After the child gets the PRP you then go to DHA again (directly to DHA not VFS) and apply for an ID Number allocation for the child (it takes about 4 months to get the ID number allocated)
6. When you get the ID number for the child you then go to the birth certificates section at DHA and they print you a South Africa birth certificate with the ID number


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

jollem said:


> If you are PRP holder (or both of you are PRP holders) the procedure is as follows:
> 
> 1. After birth you go to DHA and get the hand written birth certificate with no ID number
> 2. You use that birth certificate to apply for the child passport from your home country.
> ...


Wow wow wow, thanks so much for this explicit explanation. I will be doing this in the nearest future and i have always wondered how these things work. When number 6 is done, then the child turns 21 s/he will then now within 2 years of turning 21 confirm his permanent residency right?


----------



## Rudo (Aug 30, 2018)

jollem said:


> If you are PRP holder (or both of you are PRP holders) the procedure is as follows:
> 
> 1. After birth you go to DHA and get the hand written birth certificate with no ID number
> 2. You use that birth certificate to apply for the child passport from your home country.
> ...


thank you so much for shedding light.


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

jollem said:


> If you are PRP holder (or both of you are PRP holders) the procedure is as follows:
> 
> 1. After birth you go to DHA and get the hand written birth certificate with no ID number
> 2. You use that birth certificate to apply for the child passport from your home country.
> ...


It has been in the news that DHA wanna stop giving birth certificates to non SA children born in SA and i have been wondering what they were referring to because the hand written one was not accepted in the bank when we tried to open an account for our child. They were asking for the usual machine printed birth certificates. So therefore it is this birth certificate stated in Number 6 that DHA is contemplating to stop giving? (Just thinking aloud)


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

Fortune07 said:


> Hello,
> I applied for a visitor's visa for my son in November 2018. He was 1year 5 months old. They didn't ask for a good cause letter. Please I hope it doesn't get rejected, bec VFS doesn't always know everything and they receiving your documents doesn't necessarily mean one is in the clear. But I remember the VFS staff telling me I had to apply for his visa before 2018 ends for time was running out.


I collected my son's visa today. Thank God


----------



## Berryberries74 (Jan 23, 2019)

Hi Jollem, thank you a million times for this information!! I have 2 kids, 4 and 2 years old and they have had the hand written certificates since they were registered i did not know way forward. I am currently planning to go get them Lesotho Passports next month. I would therefore like to know if i still have the chance to follow all the steps you listed. i.e. is it a problem that i'm only doing this now when they are grown up?

Please assist me in this matter. All inputs are welcome. Thank you in advance


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Fortune07 said:


> I collected my son's visa today. Thank God


lucky bro,,, i m planning to apply for son TRV this month,,lets hope


----------



## Fortune07 (Apr 14, 2016)

colesbergkhn said:


> lucky bro,,, i m planning to apply for son TRV this month,,lets hope


 yeah the application took a month to be finalised, it was only delayed to be dispatched bec of the December holidays.

i believe for a child the visa thg is not complicated esp when you the parent's visa is 100%.

I am a lady not a guy.


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

Fortune07 said:


> yeah the application took a month to be finalised, it was only delayed to be dispatched bec of the December holidays.
> 
> i believe for a child the visa thg is not complicated esp when you the parent's visa is 100%.
> 
> I am a lady not a guy.


ok sorry about bro,,,thanks sister ,,,good luck n tnx for reply


----------



## colesbergkhn (Jun 27, 2016)

villamoversdubai said:


> visa is very easy to get dear


if u know it then its very easy if u r doing it 1st time ya its a little problem


----------



## Edson88 (Nov 17, 2020)

jollem said:


> If you are PRP holder (or both of you are PRP holders) the procedure is as follows:
> 
> 1. After birth you go to DHA and get the hand written birth certificate with no ID number
> 2. You use that birth certificate to apply for the child passport from your home country.
> ...


Thank you for the information. This is really helpful. I'm a PRP holder, my wife has a study visa and she recently gave birth to our child in South Africa.

I wanted to get clarity on point number 3: *"BEFORE YOU LEAVE SA(I repeat before you leave SA) you apply for a relative visa for the child"*. Is the assumption based on the foreign national being able to get the child's birth certificate and passport via their embassy in South Africa?

In my case, my embassy doesn't offer such services so I have to go back to my country of origin with my newborn and wife, apply for a birth certificate and passport for the child before returning to South Africa for the the PRP. Would this affect my relative visa? 

And does anyone know how long after birth. does the newborn have to stay in the country before they are considered *undesirable* due to the child still not having a visa or PRP? 

Reading all these comments, the law change of 2014 for children born to PRP holders makes sure that there is absolutely no social services advantage that you get from giving birth to a child in South Africa as a PRP holder. It makes more sense to give birth in your country of origin, come back to South Africa with a birth certificate and Passport to get your Child a PRP and eventually an ID number so that he/she can get the birth certificate to register at a school for example.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi, point number 3 is no longer critical if one of the parents is a PRPS holder as children of PRP holders are now allowed to apply for a visa from inside SA even when they are on a visitors. When I did the thread above the rules were a bit different. At that time once the child left the country and returned as a visitor, they were not allowed to apply for a visa from within SA. But like i said, if one of the parents is a PRP holder then you can travel to your home country with the child, and come back and apply for his visa from within SA.


----------

